# farbklex (einfarbig) erstellen?



## phil-ip (3. Februar 2006)

wie kann ich einen farbklecks erstellen? Dieser sollte nur eine Farbe haben.

Ich könnte natürlich mit einer Ebenmaske einen Farbklecks aus einem fertigen Bild in mein Bild einfügen. Ich würd aber lieber selbst einen erstellen! 

ich danke schon mal! phil


----------



## AKrebs70 (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau wie Du das mit den Klecksen genau meinst aber das was ich daraus verstehe würde ich mit Brushes machen.
Hier findes Du jede Menge und bestimmt auch jede Menge an Klecksen.
http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/?type=browse&offset=0

Axel


----------

